# Ropner Line Ships List



## Rob Armstrong

Discussion thread for Ropner Line Ships List. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## Geoff Clode

*Ropners Pension*



Rob Armstrong said:


> Discussion thread for Ropner Line Ships List. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


As regards Ropners, I dont know if anyones out there sailed for ropners. Ropners invested money for ex- employees. My father Taffy Clode from Barry used to get a cheque every xmas, the stipulation was you must have sailed with Ropners. because of the decline in shipping & personnel they have relaxed their criteria. When my father died my mother got it, As she sailed with him. I get a cheque each xmas £300. So if you sailed for them it could be worth looking into. Good Luck


----------



## Eddie Wallace

I sailed on SS Heronspool, did two years on the OZ coast on coal and iron ore run do you think I might qulifie for a cheque ??


----------



## lakercapt

Eddie Wallace said:


> I sailed on SS Heronspool, did two years on the OZ coast on coal and iron ore run do you think I might qulifie for a cheque ??


I too did two years on the Aussie coast 1953/55 on Firby.
Dont think Ropners exists any more but for that alone we should be entitled to a big gold clock!!!!


----------



## Rod F

Hi Rob and Geoff,

My late father sailed on the SS Sedgepool - and also signed on at Barry !


----------



## Geoff Clode

Hi Rod, My father sailed on the Sedgepool & cme from Barry. When he crossed the Bar I never found his Books.


----------



## bryon collins

i joined on the sedgepool i think that was her name at hull in 1953 but she was renamed the bobara before we sailed to the usa calling at most of the gulf ports for cargo bound for liverpool and manchester. i was in the galley as a cabin boy on my first trip.


----------



## N.R.HOLMES

Took the Rushpool on her maiden voyage from Sunderland as 2nd cook and baker bound to the States Newport News for coal for the continent.Great ship good crew even if i say so myself good food.Joe Bell chief cook he was really good served his time as a baker and confectioner.Best job i ever had at sea including years with Port Line who had too much BULL as they carried twelve passengers.


----------



## Barmyclaresdad

Was R/O on Willowpool 1960/1961.
Joined in Hull to take ship to London and finished up change of orders, Immingham to bunker then lightship to States.
As I remember we arrived on Xmas eve and sailed on New Years eve for Hamburg then UK, think Dagenham


----------



## Tony-eaglescliffe

Just like to introduce myself as a new member.

My name is Anthony Harrison ( Tony ) and sailed on the MV Romanby as an engineer. It was the first ship I had sailed on with Doxford engines. It would be nice to see if anyone on the forum also sailed on the above ship round about 1967 to 1970.
Tha captains name was Rodam ( not sure if I spelt his name correctly).


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *Tony* and a warm welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## lakercapt

Joined "Romanby" at the builders yard in Jan 1957 for the maiden voyage. It was my first trip as third mate and my last with Ropners.


----------



## Tony-eaglescliffe

Hi Lakercapt,

Had a very senior moment when I put dates of working for Ropners of Darlington should have been 1967/1970.

Any particular reason why you decided it was your last trip with Ropners.( I know it was called ropey Ropners ) (*))(*)) but I did not know that until I joined.



Regards Tony.


----------



## eriskay

*HAXBY and DANBY*

At 18 years of age, my late Uncle sailed on S.S. HAXBY, having joined her at Glasgow at the end of March 1940. They sailed from the Tail o' the Bank on 8th April 1940 and separated from the convoy about the 16th April 1940 and on 24th April they were attacked and sunk by the German Commerce Raider ORION. He was taken POW on board the Raider and later another victim of ORION, the Norwegian TROPIC SEA, that was being sent back as a prize to Occupied France, and along with other POWs he was transferred to the prize ship. She was stopped within 24 hours of her destination by the British submarine HMS/S TRUANT and the prisoners were duly liberated. Eventually he made his way home from Gibraltar - some 163 days after the sinking of his ship.

At 20 years of age, my late Father sailed on S.S. DANBY, having joined her in Glasgow on 19th December 1939 and signed off at Swansea on 25th May 1940, a month and a day after his younger brother was taken POW and lying on board the Raider ORION badly injured with shrapnel, some of which he carried until his dying day.


----------



## lakercapt

Tony

Long trips were the norm and I had enough of that. Also the master was a real P%##K and treated me as if I still was an apprentice.


----------



## dom

*dom*

but then again the master of the Troutpool 56/58 was a gentleman of the first order,the mate and third mate least said the better


----------



## Tony-eaglescliffe

Captain Rodham ( I think he was from Hartlepool ) on the Romanby when I was on it was great although he did limit our alcohol intake somewhat (Pint).

I suppose he just wanted to get the ship from A to B without any problems (?HUH).


----------



## madinpools

*MV Romamby and Cassandra*

hi my name is josephine dawson and my dad sailed on ropners ships. Before he died he gave me 2 films to look after , 1 is in a little orange and white box and the othe is in a film case, the one in the box has the following wrote on it

R Swan 2nd Cook MV Romamby
C/O empire street,
shipping Corp, Vancouver 
BC Canada

the only information on the other 1 is Cassandra wrote on the case.

today i managed to get them put onto DVD, quality is poor and some parts cannot be watched but there is also alot that is good

if anybody knew my dad, please contact me, i know he was a cook aboard the ships


----------



## Erimus

They stopped being ship owners in 1997 and Jacobs Holdings took them over....they were then incorporated into Bidcorp Shipping....then 'rebranded' as Dartline at Dartford....this was in 2005 and the following year ceased to trade as ship managers...

geoff


----------



## john hardy

my father, james (butch) hardy, sailed for ropners between 1928 and 1948 in the catering department, his discharge books have disappeared, but some of his ships were: lackenby, domby, swainby (torpedoed 1940) anderby, empire clarion (cedarpool) his brother (Thomas) was killed on the fishpool in 1943 at Syracuse, and I believe his other 2 brothers, Edward and William also sailed for ropners, as hartlepool men, it is most likely.


----------



## madinpools

*Ropner's Ships Names*

I dont know if anybody knows this but in Hartlepool there is an estate where all the street names are named after ropners ships.

the estate is known as the Central and there is many streets around it, 

there is 

Heronspool close
Otterpool close
Hindpool close
Mansepool Close
Romamby Close
Firby Close
Deerpool close
Somersby close
Troutpool close


----------



## kudu

Sailed 3rd mate on the Rushpool,1969-1970,about seventeen month voyage.Deck crew,and engineroom hands were all Somali's,and Muslims.A poor lot,but remained sober.A number jumped ship,one in Shanghai of all places.Not a happy ship. A friend of mine joined the Romanby about the same time,also as 3rd mate.Kevin Elliot.Someone on this site sailed on the Romanby at about the same period,and may remember him.His wife was on one voyage to South America.both him and me left the sea in 1971.He joined the police force in Hartlepool,but I have not heard from him since 1975.


----------



## peter drake

I sailed as a junior engineer on Romanby. Joined on new years eve 1960 in Hull and paid off in Feb 1962 . It was supposed to be a short trip States and back but they forgot to tell us it was via China Canada Aus and several other places. Not a happy ship as I recall


----------



## david freeman

In 1959-61 I was a eng cadet BP) at Constantine Middles brough, with a fellow cadet who was then a Ropners Cadet-Peter Hopkins from somewhere near Rosberry Topping. Pete did his two years, and then I think went to do his sea time OLd convential system- While waiting for phase 3 Pete left for UNi to do an HND In electrical Engineering with the company on the Tyne [Rollings??? I am not sure of the same].
All I wish to say is Ropeners appeared to have a broad view of what they expected their eng cadets to attain? They were not just for the fleet, but the betterment of the Marine Industry


----------



## tiachapman

ropey ropners seems to ring a few bells.mand by pier head jumpers


----------



## David Campbell

Erimus said:


> They stopped being ship owners in 1997 and Jacobs Holdings took them over....they were then incorporated into Bidcorp Shipping....then 'rebranded' as Dartline at Dartford....this was in 2005 and the following year ceased to trade as ship managers...
> 
> geoff


Geoff Thanks for that. Brought out the "Somersby" from H& W Belfastin 1964. Ropners had 2 fine Superintendents there Capt Thompson and Engr. Ed. Cherry. Often thought of them. David.


----------



## Erimus

David Campbell said:


> Geoff Thanks for that. Brought out the "Somersby" from H& W Belfastin 1964. Ropners had 2 fine Superintendents there Capt Thompson and Engr. Ed. Cherry. Often thought of them. David.


Something totally different about Ropners....for some years they owned Hozelock the garden hose and sprinkler outfit....if you went in their Darlington office in the 70's the stuff was all over the place. They sold it,same year as 2 ships I remember.

Geoff


----------



## IAN M

Extracted from the Ropner section of my book, Shipping Company Losses of the Second World War.

HAXBY (Captain C. Rundell). Bound for Corpus Christi in Texas, sailed from the Clyde on 8 April, 1940 and joined Convoy OG.25 which formed at sea on the 10th. Dispersed from the Convoy and sailing independently when intercepted and sunk by the German raider Orion (KrvKpt. Kurt Weyher) on the 24th, in position 31º30´N 51º30´W. Seventeen died and 24 taken on board the Orion, but, together with other prisoners, transferred to the Norwegian ship Tropic Sea (Captain Henrik Nicolaysen) after she was captured on 18 June. Under a prize crew and heading for Bordeaux, the Tropic Sea was intercepted and scuttled by the submarine HMS Truant (Lt.Cdr. H.A.V. Haggard) on 3 September, in the Bay of Biscay. The Truant carried 25 of the released prisoners to Gibraltar while a Sunderland Flying Boat of Coastal Command rescued some Norwegians. Twenty-one others landed from a lifeboat at Corunna in neutral Spain on the 7th. The prize crew also landed in Spain from where they were repatriated to Germany.


----------



## lakercapt

*Ropners*

During my time there (1953-1957) the only ships worth sailing on were
Swiftpool
Somerby
Daleby
Deerpool
The ones on the US liner service.
The others were tramping and you did not know when you would get off


----------



## David Campbell

Erimus said:


> Something totally different about Ropners....for some years they owned Hozelock the garden hose and sprinkler outfit....if you went in their Darlington office in the 70's the stuff was all over the place. They sold it,same year as 2 ships I remember.
> 
> Geoff


Geoff. Ropners brought me over to Darlington in July 1971(H&W annual Holiday) to meet Mr. Church, the Technical Director and to meet a Mr. Ropner, all a bit of a blur, now. I flew from Belfast to Newcastle on Tyne, then got a Train to Darlington. Was impressed by Darlington and the Ropner estate.  Ropners was at its best, then. David.


----------



## lakercapt

R651400 said:


> Most cargo liner companies as they were known at the time had their own cadet or in the Blue Funnel case midshipman training ship..
> I had the pleasure of visiting an old pal on Ropner's Daleby and was amazed at the standard upheld by this fine looking ship (and company) on what was generally recognised as a common all garden tramp company..


When did the Daleby become a Cadetship??? Ropners during my tenure only had apprentices. They must have used the passenger quarters. Changed their outlook about them too as apprentices were cheap overworked labour when I was there. The Daleby was the last trip I did as apprentice and the only time we ate in the officers dining room.15th May 1956 until 12th July 1996


----------



## cyp greeky

*thirlby 4 / stonepool*

sailed on these twoships nice co looked after their officers ships bit rough but good times had by all wife sailed with me usa-oddessawish they were still about for the next generation of sailors mick the greek(*))(*))


----------



## cyp greeky

*thirlby 4 / stonepool*

sailed on these twoships nice co looked after their officers ships bit rough but good times had by all wife sailed with me usa-oddessawish they were still about for the next generation of sailors mick the greek(*))(*))


----------



## FOUFOU

Sailed Willowpool 64 Liverpool / Canada for grain back to Liverpool. Good crew and food, tidy ship. have a photo up the St Lawrence must try and find it. 
regards to all.


----------



## Anthony.Harrison

Hi there,

I am sure I may know him from the M.V. Romanby.

If I remember right he was from Hartlepool 3rd officer. there were 3 of us which seemed to get on well, Kevin, Taffy ( radio operator ) and myself Junior engineer. I have got pictures of us all having a great time in Hong Kong ( Repulse Bay ). If you want a copy let me know.


----------



## seaman38

lakercapt said:


> The Daleby was the last trip I did as apprentice and the only time we ate in the officers dining room.15th May 1956 until 12th July 1996


I know that Ropner's did long trips (my longest 22 months) but yours certainly beat mine, also one hell of an apprenticeship.

Having served my time with PSNC I found Ropner's a breath of fresh air and the owners always treated me fairly, if they asked me to wait for a ship they always paid me standby pay. Like most companies a bad trip experienced as a first trip tainted your opinion of the company and you probably left after that first trip. Fortunately my first experience of Ropners was with Captain Churchill on the 'Swiftpool' and he was a thorough gentleman to all on board, only a short coastal voyage. I sailed with Captain Dixon also a gentleman, but somehow different. Sailed with Captain Carter on 'Levenpool' for three trips again a gentleman and willing to pass on his vast experience, as were the others. On the fourth voyage he was replaced by another master, whose name I will not disclose, as he has living son in the MN and may look in here, he was the complete opposite to the other three masters sailed with, a complete tartar and nobody was ever right, the three OOW could get our noon position within the same cocked hat and he would be 10 or more (a lot more) miles adrift, but his position had to go on the chart. The food changed (had been good) overtime for crew stopped (had been good), even stopping crews mail being sent if they didn't have sufficient money in their account, because any overtime they did have wasn't taken into account, I paid for many a crew mates mail. Anyone who sailed on that trip would have gained a terrible impression of the company. All persons on board except the C/E left the vessel upon arriving the UK, I was told by the master that I would never on his recommendation get another job in the company. Fortunately Capt Churchill asked for me and we sailed away for 22 months on a well fed and happy ship, we only had one bad apple, but he picked a fight with some Japanese fisherman whilst ashore, bad move, very bad move, he ended up in hospital requiring more than 200 stitches. The Police had collected me from the vessel took me to the hospital whilst I watched him being stitched up, even though he was a bad apple and bully I did feel sorry for him, no pain killers or anesthetics, doctors advised me that it would not be good for him, but perhaps they were friends of the fisherman!! He had to be flown home and he was not missed.

I enjoyed my time tramping, visiting parts of the world that Liner type companies would never visit, in my time at sea Liner companies seemed to have a dead man's shoes approach to promotion, but fortunately we are not all the same and some got comfort of the predictability of a liner trade but had never sailed through the Panama Canal, an experience well worth having, Never did get to feed the mules though(Whaaa)


----------



## kudu

Hello Anthony. Yes kevin left the sea in 1971,and joined Hartlepool police.The last time I saw him was about 1975,and he was still in the police,but thinking about joining the harbour police.I saw his sister shortly after,but never saw Kevin or his family again. He told me he enjoyed Hong Kong.


----------



## lakercapt

seaman38 said:


> I know that Ropner's did long trips (my longest 22 months) but yours certainly beat mine, also one hell of an apprenticeship.
> 
> . Like most companies a bad trip experienced as a first trip tainted your opinion of the company and you probably left after that first trip.
> 
> On the fourth voyage he was replaced by another master, whose name I will not disclose, as he has living son in the MN and may look in here, he was the complete opposite to the other three masters sailed with, a complete tartar and nobody was ever right, the three OOW could get our noon position within the same cocked hat and he would be 10 or more (a lot more) miles adrift, but his position had to go on the chart. The food changed (had been good) overtime for crew stopped (had been good), even stopping crews mail being sent if they didn't have sufficient money in their account, because any overtime they did have wasn't taken into account, I paid for many a crew mates mail. Anyone who sailed on that trip would have gained a terrible impression of the company. All persons on board except the C/E left the vessel upon arriving the UK, I was told by the master that I would never on his recommendation get another job in the company.
> 
> I enjoyed my time tramping, visiting parts of the world that Liner type companies would never visit, in my time at sea Liner companies seemed to have a dead man's shoes approach to promotion, but fortunately we are not all the same and some got comfort of the predictability of a liner trade but had never sailed through the Panama Canal, an experience well worth having, Never did get to feed the mules though(Whaaa)


II did finish my time and obtained my 2nd mates. Foolishly thought as you it might be better as II was promised many changes and sailed on the "Romanby" on its maiden voyage for eight months as the third mate. I think the same captain you mention was the a88h8le we had. Taking sights and his was the only position considered even though I knew they were erroneous (I took his sextant out the box and stood on the frame so there s no way it was accurate. The Radar was locked up. I almost had fisty cuffs with him and it was only the sparkie who saved the day.


----------



## Josephh

Hi I sailed with Ropners in the 80s. Did a cadetship at shields and joined my first ship in Port Talbot. 
I had the trip from hell. The chief engineer was not. The third engineer was a professional third who was knocked back from second. The fourth engineer was a lazy useless vicious piece of work. 
They were all from Tyne side and the second engineer and myself as cadet were not. They hated Ken Dixie and I could not do a thing right .. if he told me to do it .. it was wrong. 
I had seven months of hell. Dobbie kept the overtime bill down by making me do it. 
I made it through seven and a half months and just needed six weeks to complete my sea time. 
Next trip I met professionals. I stayed for five years. 
I often think about the t oss ers I had first trip and how they nearly ruined my life due their own failures of both professionalism and basic humanitarianism. They were basically just nasty pieces of sh 1 t. 
I read earlier about joe bell. Saved my life many times on that trip with a few kind words and a cream horn. Nice guy. Great baker. Gregs of Gosforth I seem to remember. 
I left in 87. Just been on a reunion with 20 guys from SSMTC. 
I made lifetime friends and had experiences I still remember and reflect on. But most of that first trip I would rather forget. 
On a positive note, it taught me how not to treat people and if I ever think about being that ... evil is about the best word ... then I think back to what they did to me and choose another path.


----------



## lakercapt

This thread about "Ropners" still being active I wonder if there is anyone that sailed on the "Aussie" coast for them doing the iron ore and coal trade?? Two years was the stretch!!!


----------



## jimd

I sailed as an engineer with ropners in the early eighties for nearly five years. For the most the engineers I sailed with were a good crowd. Some of the names mentioned certainly ring a bell. Some good memories.


----------



## norm.h

Towards the end of May 1959 I went back to the Pool, and was sent to Avonmouth as a relief junior engineer on the Rushpool. 
I must have made an impression on the Chief, because when it was time for me to leave he gave me a glowing reference and said he would be pleased to have me on his staff any time. He suggested I contact Ropner's head office for a permanent position. I took his advice and was offered a job as a Junior Engineer on the Thornaby.
She had a five-cylinder Doxford, with electric and steam driven auxiliaries. 
My first trip to the Gulf was uneventful, and we docked in Sunderland, where I rejoined her as Fourth Engineer, for a trip to the Gulf and Canada.

An embarrassing incident
We were preparing to restore power from our own steam-driven generators.
To raise steam, the fuel-oil and boiler water pumps were run connected to the shipyard's compressed air system. Once we had sufficient steam pressure the pumps were changed over to steam and the compressed air disconnected. The plan was to start our generators and disconnect shore power at 9am.

I was duty engineer and was woken at 6am by a very sleepy but embarrassed donkeyman telling me we'd lost boiler pressure. He'd fallen asleep (whether deliberately or accidentally I never discovered) and the pressure had decayed until the pumps stopped.
Since the shoreside compressors were also shut down at that hour, we had no way of getting things going again, and I had to meet the Chief as he came on board to tell him before anyone else did. He'd already guessed something was amiss as he couldn't see any steam vapour or smoke coming from the funnel! The donkeyman was reprimanded and I got off scott-free.

The best part of that trip was leaving Montreal. I was in the boiler room when I had a visit from Sparks, who presented me with a telegram saying that my daughter had been born on November 9th. 
Then it was "Land's End for orders". We were sent to one of the ports at the mouth of the River Elbe, and from there to Weymouth where some of us left just in time for Christmas.


----------



## kevinmurphy

Erimus said:


> They stopped being ship owners in 1997 and Jacobs Holdings took them over....they were then incorporated into Bidcorp Shipping....then 'rebranded' as Dartline at Dartford....this was in 2005 and the following year ceased to trade as ship managers...
> 
> geoff


To add to Geoffs comments, I was Master with Dartline 1997-2007. I joined them from Sally line, who had been managing the Dart vessels (all ex Bazias class romanian vessels). 
As I understood the situation, Jacobs holdings bought Ropners to get 2 engineering firms, not for Ropners the shipping company, they then realised they had a shipping company, so why pay Sally vessel management to look after them. 

As Sally was going t*ts up at the time, I jumped across via Stena, The vessel superintendent moved from Sally to them as he was already looking after them. I remember being interviewed in a lovely building in Darlington in 97. David Weighell was the Marine Super, whom I knew from Gibsons Gas tankers, Derek ?? was the general managerOur Super (ex Sally Line)was based in the Dartline office at Dartford, the regular Ropners people operated from Darlington. The actual Ropner Bulk carriers, seemed to go around about 1998, we had no dealings with them, I remember We had a couple of there C/Engs for a while, but they didnt stop as the short sea trades were not for them. 

Dartline was bought by BIDCORP (BIDVEST) a south african company about May 2002. They then wanted to close the Darlington office (logically as the only ships were the Dartline vessels). None of the Ropners people wanted to move to Dartford (who can blame them). So all connections were severed. Ropners where then officially based at Thames Europort. I remember there being a fair few boxes of paperwork arrived down there, but I know storage was limited. So I would imagine some wonderful historical records are completely lost. Never mind the Ship models that were in Darlington office.

Then in Feb 2006, Dartline was sold to our opposition COBELFRET, who were managed by Eurofleet (I think) management who were based at Purfleet across the river, where the Cobelfret ships operated. So Ropners dissappeared. I stepped down the Stern ramp in November 2007, replaced by a Russian, and I think the last of the British Masters/Ch Engs were finished within the next couple of months. (Despite the many promises on takeover!!) Dartline dissappeared shortly afterwards and Thames Europort closed.

Strange to think that the first Merchant vessel I stepped on was a Ropners Bulk carrier, in the Bringem and smashem shipyard South Shields dry dock (the Stonepool I think), during my induction course (I was a Common Brothers Cadet), and My last trip as Master on the DART 8 although the last few trips it was the "Serpentine" where I was Master for eight years on rotation.
The end of Ropners was just one sad day amongst many in the end of the Merchant navy.
Rgds
kev


----------



## lakercapt

kevinmurphy said:


> The end of Ropners was just one sad day amongst many in the end of the Merchant navy.
> Rgds
> kev


It was unfortunate there were some in this company who were educated in the old tramp school (the master can do what he likes when he like so tough luck all you crew).
I did meet a couple of real gentlemen and good seamen but alas they were the exception. 
I was not sad to hear of their demise as I had no good feeling for them and the way I was treated during my tenure. I was alas restricted at this time as had I quit after the first trip of over 26 months I would have now had to do my National Service and the time there would have been wasted. However, I did remain as a sailor and became the master of a ship and never acted in any way but with respect for my crews.


----------



## yiaco1234

its still a good read for us old sailors from the 70s and 80s my time with ropners was good i got my promations with them sad to see them go and so many british companys of the time


----------

